# I'm just so fed up of infertility



## babycrazy35 (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm new to this site and today has been a really bad day for me. Had to go to the doctors about something not fertility related (and surprise surprise my GP couldn't sort it out at the appointment (not GP's fault) so that made me super peed off) and was sitting in the waiting room when someone was talking to her friend and just announced to the whole waiting room that she was twelve weeks pregnant with her third child but it wasn't planned. Her friend had a lovely newborn baby in her arms and I just wanted to run out of the GP surgery.

My husband had sperm issues and I have pcos, however because his motility etc is so low we haven't been able to even try clomid cycles etc. I really just feel that I am the only one at the moment suffering from infertility and have a huge whole in my life. 

We are having one ICSI treatment on the NHS but I just feel so down even before we begin. I know I need to pick myself up and that there are people dying of awful diseases etc but I just feel so alone.

No one has infertility in my family and my husband is a very quiet man of few words, so infertility isn't something that we talk about but it is there lingering all the time. 

Moan over.


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Baby crazy, I'm sorry to hear that you are feeling so down. Please don't feel you are alone...    

This is an amazing forum and u will find all the support you need on here, I have been in your shoes and it's so so hard to see light at the end of the tunnel but one day you will look back on this with your baby in your arms and it will all be worth it.

Wishing u lots of luck with your cycle xxxxx


----------



## kat1234 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello,I just saw your post and I really feel for you....but believe you are not the only one out there!!!! 

My husband had sperm issues and had low motility and morphology and we were given 6 months of Clomid last year..... I was so annoyed when we cameout the hospital because in my head I just knew Clomid was an absolute waste of time with my husbands sperm issues... Anyway I ended up sticking to the 6 months and it made me very emotional and Moody and im sure I started yo get slight depression from the whole situation and all the hormones and drugs!  I have 2 sisters and in the time we have been trying they have both had 2 babies each....all from the first month!!!

We had an IVF in January which was in general a rubbish cycle add diem  work and glue just had another fresh cycle which went very well and im now 10 weeks pregnant with everything possiblE crossed very tightly!

I found this website so so helpful at just venting everything I bottled up,because my sisters just popped them out I felt I couldn't talk to any family about any issues! 

Its great your getting ready for IVF,its tough but its absolutl amazin!!!! I hope your ok....and can find some positive thinking ....gt helps so so much!!!! :-D do you know when you will get started? I wish you all the luck!!!!! X


----------



## babycrazy35 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you for your replies. I really do appreciate them. Don't know when I'm starting yet. Had my baseline scan and blood tests and dh had repeat sperm test and blood tests and we have to go and have a chat with a fertility nurse in a couple of weeks' time. Thanks again. xx


----------



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

Babycrazy, just a quickie as on my phone but I have had a dreadful day as well. My friend emailed me today to tell me she is pregnant, had 12 week scan today. She said she didn't want to tell 'people' until then. But she let me tell her every detail of my recent failed ivf cycle without saying a word. Also she's only
been married 4 months, grrrrr.

Both my bridesmaids are pregnant. Neither of them were even engaged at the time of our wedding and they both now have babies on the way. Me and DH started ttc on honeymoon and are no further forward.

Let's all hope tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## babycrazy35 (Jul 29, 2013)

Bumble Bus, Let's hope we both have an easier day. I feel for you also. I've had a good cry and have got to pick myself up again.


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't think that anyone else understands how hard it is to see people going about their every day lives when it feels as though we're on the edge.  I'd ditto your feelings in the doctors surgery, I hate waiting in reception to get more bad news or have more uphill battles when you're surrounded by beautiful babies.  What gets me even more now is hearing cutie old people talking about their grandchildren too.

My DH has 2 lovely children from a previous relationship and I have to mask the hurt of seeing them together too.  I have a wonderful relationship with them but every little hug that they have, every milestone, every look that my DH gives them hurts crazily.  Life is blooming hard, it's hard to see everyone else moving on and settling down when it feels like my life has stopped.

I wish you all the luck in the world with the NHS.  We don't qualify for treatment due to my DH's children, sometimes it feels like this just isn't meant to be but the alternative just isn't worth thinking about, so we drag ourselves onward & upward.  It is a rollercoaster, some days good, some days bad...I guess that's when this forum gets really busy!

You aren't alone, it's crap but there are many of us out there who know how you feel and feel for you for having to experience this.  We're at the start of going private, one small pot of borrowed money and one chance only.  I think that being at the start is the most scary stage, it all feels overwhelming.  I hope that it gets easier as you find out more and get going xxx


----------



## babycrazy35 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you for your support Molly99. You're right, life is hard. I really hope that you get your BFP with your private treatment and it must be so  hard for you trying to cope with your stepchildren and infertility at the same time. I only had to deal with it for an hour in the doctors' surgery, but things just get too much don't they at times. At least I have my one funded cycle, I won't go near my GP's surgery in that time, fingers crossed, as I think the hormones may get too much then for everyone!!


----------

